# ground rod question



## cowgirlracer (Mar 13, 2006)

DH and I ar installing a solar powered electric fence and I forgot to buy the ground rod. I did some reading up on them and one book said copper rod is best, but any paint free steel post would work. My question is how about pipe? Either steel or copper? I actually have a piece of copper pipe in the basement. Any thoughts? TIA

Anne


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

I used a piece of pipe for electrified netting and kept it filled with water because it has been so dry. It knocks my socks off when I go "test" it.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

The only possible problems I see with the copper pipe is to make sure it's long enough (you want at least 6-8 feet) and getting driven into the ground without bending it. Fixer's idea of keeping the pipe full of water is terrific. The water will constantly seep out of the pipe keeping the ground moist, which gives a much better ground.


----------



## ponyboy123 (Jun 5, 2006)

Dive the pipe down as far as you can, fill with water(great idea fixer) then test it. I have my fence grounded to the metal fence posts and it works great, they down only 2 feet.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Simple solution---go by a ground rod. They are not that expensive. 
You wont drive a copper pipe in very far if its rocky.

Depends on your soil conditions, but only 2 feet is not going to give you a very good ground.

As soon as steel gets a heavy rust coating on it you will not have a ground thats worth a darn


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

You want to be down into the wet soil - so that is why 6 feet or longer. Short posts do not work very well, & don't work at all in very dry conditions.

If your whole fence is on steel posts, you can hook the ground to a bare wire that is connected to all your posts. Then you don't really need a ground. The 2nd wire will be the ground, and _that_ many fence posts will provide a good enough ground anyhow.

If you do this tho, don't depend on 3-4 posts to do your grounding - you need most all the posts to be metal, & all grounded together.

Easiest is to just go get a ground rod. Copper pipe - how do you drive that 6 feet deep?

--->Paul


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

rambler said:


> Easiest is to just go get a ground rod. Copper pipe - how do you drive that 6 feet deep? Paul


 I just go to the local home store and buy a Solid Copper Rod MADE for this type of grounding~! It is 8 Foot Long 5/8 in dia. with nearly a pointed end on one end,,, then I use a T Post Driver and Bingo I can have down to Ground Level in no time, Although I am in rather sandy soil. But that is what I use for my Ground Rods on my electric fence, And I even Put them in to protect the grounding side more of ANY electric boxes, I have horses and I use water tank heaters in the winter time So I have put down one of those ground rods close to the electric connection in the barn so if something happens the "short" can get Grounded as quickly as possible without having to travel back to the "Main".. A short will find the easiest route so I put those rods in to help currant flow better also.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

For electric fence we often use a 6 to 8 foot piece of old 1/2 or 3/4 inch water pipe, or better yet 2 pieces, driven into the ground 2 or 3 feet apart, with the ground wire connected to both pipes. Have lots of old galvanized water pipe around, so it was handy to use. Anytime I need a better quality ground, or don't have scrap pipe long enough, I spend the $10 or so (guessing at the price) for a real ground rod, copper plated over a steel rod.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

I have never driven a fence ground rod more than 2 or 3 feet. Plenty of ground, unless it is really dry, then just add some water around the rod. Pipe will work great, as will any bare metal.


----------

